# G-Unit



## knollhawk (Jul 12, 2010)

This is G-Unit. He hopped on my leg in Home Depot and it was destiny. I think he's a Chinese mantis...I'm new to this whole thing. Would never have gotten into it if he didn't hop on my leg that day. Anyway I've had him since 6/27/10 and he has molted twice. I feed him pet store crickets. When I first got him he was green, and after his molts he is now a light brown color. I do have some questions though about him and this hobby, if anyone could answer that would really help me out.

1. Sometimes G-Unit seems to "vibrate"...whats that about?

2. What is the process for getting into selling mantids? How would I set up online payments, etc. Are Chinese Mantids even a good idea to sell at this point? I know there's some controversy with population control, etc.

3. Are all young Chinese Mantids green? I just got another one and it's small and green. I really need help with differentiating instar stages, the research I've been doing isn't making it clear for me.

Thanks and enjoy the photos


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I'll give it to you, I don't let my mantids on my face! It freaks me out!

The vibration is just something they do. I notice mine do it more right before and right after a molt.

Not all Chinese are green when young then brown, mine was brown from the start and has developed darker brown with a bit of green on her wings.

As for the breeding, I don't know much about it. But whether selling or buying, you should setup a PayPal account first and foremost. Easiest way to send payments and receive them over the internet.

I'm glad you've gotten into mantids! It seems like G-Unit has a great home! I started with a Chinese ooth as a fun thing for my son and now I have 4 pet mantids and 5 more on the way!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 12, 2010)

Isn't that special? They just seem to know who will love em! welcome and check out the latest updates on chinese mantis in the general mantis post!


----------



## tikki (Jul 12, 2010)

That face in the last photo is just priceless, I love it! Such a fateful meeting, too. Congrats on the find!


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome. :lol: I just had a chinese mantis molt to L5, it looks about the same size as G-Unit. Its name is Greenbean. If I am correct, L5 means that it has molted 4 times in its life. I suppose that sizes can vary as well. I don't have much experience, so I will welcome any correcting posts.


----------



## knollhawk (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! As for my newest one (which I also found and seems to be a mischief maker), it seems to have an injury on its abdomen along the dark red/brown stripe on the side. I took a few entomology courses last semester, and I was wondering, maybe it's a messed up spiracle? The swelling in the side of the segment seems to fluctuate. Anyway, it still seems to be doing fine, just a little more frantic than G-Unit (probably because G-Unit and I were clearly meant for each other  ) Hopefully I'll have pictures up of the new one in a few days. Check back


----------

